# Original range rover sport is reborn with a revolutionary custom led tail light



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

England, UK - The first generation Range Rover Sport has been given a facelift - or a tail-lift - thanks to a revolutionary and robust new custom taillight. Specialist UK-based automotive light manufacturer Glohh has announced the launch of its innovative GL-3 Taillight, specifically designed for the popular first generation model of the Range Rover Sport.








Lead Designer Dr Faheem Rafiq said: "When production of one of the most popular and iconic cars of our times ended, we wanted to give this modern-day classic a new lease of life with a unique, unmistakable contemporary design,and bring innovative and dynamic technology to its traditional taillights."

With the global industry for automotive lighting worth $19bn and predicted to grow at 3.5% annually, the market for automotive lighting - particularly LED units - continues to develop rapidly. "By manufacturing the world's first fully-integrated LED taillight for the Range Rover Sport, we have innovatively combined strong aesthetics with high performance and efficiency," said Rafiq, who established Glohh in 2011.








Inspired by fashion, nature and industrial architecture, a significant focus on elegant but impactful design was a key driver for Glohh's lead designer. In creating the GL-3 taillights minimalistic, modern look he said: "The vision was always to create a light that made a powerful statement, whilst ensuring a harmonious fusion of geometry, optics and modernity to create a beautiful and balanced design."

The main design features of the taillights are called 'glowing elements' - three creatively-shaped optics illuminated by the power of LEDs. "Through the 'glowing elements', we wanted to create a distinctive, head-turning look, which complemented the shape and contours of the Range Rover Sport whilst unleashing the vehicle's character - in just the same way that eyeliner emphasises the eye," explained Rafiq.

LEDs are proven to be extremely durable in automotive use given their innate shock resistance, and undoubtedly superior quality. As such, they have become the industry standard in the automotive industry for premium vehicles. Rafiq said: "By employing LEDs as opposed to the more traditional 'bulbs', not only has the latest in light technology come to benefit an outgoing model, it also ensures better power efficiency and a longevity, which means the lights will outlast the life of the vehicle."








Production of the first generation Range Rover Sport at the company's Solihull plant ceased in May 2013 and more than 380,000 examples of the hugely popular original model have been sold. With the GL-3 taillight offering sleek design, sustainable efficiency and easy plug-and-play installation, Glohh's striking 'glowing elements' look set to become an increasingly familiar sight for owners wanting to revamp their Range Rover Sport in 2014.








The GL-3 taillight is now available to purchase and fits all models of the Range Rover Sport from 2005-2013 (including pre-facelift and facelift models). Worldwide delivery available.

For more information, or to purchase the GL-3 Taillights, please visit the Glohh website (www.glohh.com).


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

*"...a harmonious fusion of geometry, optics and modernity..."* Does whoever writes this stuff ever read it to see if it makes any sense at all?

I still have no idea why this light is revolutionary.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

They do give it a newer look. £549 isn't cheap though


----------



## Astro (Dec 4, 2005)

Just another manufacturer following the trend set by Audi years ago, nothing special.


----------



## z4alfie (May 11, 2010)

In my very recent experience of the brand, a revolutionary idea would be a car that doesn't break down every few thousand miles.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

I've been following Glohh over on the RRSport forum for a couple of years. These lights have been a long time in the making. They then launched them and couldn't supply them. Modding the RRS seems to be common practice nowadays, which is a shame as it's a lovely looking car in OEM form IMHO. A you say z4alfie, reliability needs to be sorted, it's why I sold mine at 22 months 

Those lights don't look bad, but as said, over £500.......thanks, but no thanks


----------

